# Best wax for Pearl White?



## Scott Emmerson (Nov 12, 2015)

So I've had my pearl white GTR now a couple of weeks but not really used it due to cherished numbers being chopped and changed around. Question is, I've snowfoamed the car today and it does need a good detailing session just to get rid of some very minor swirls in some places but what wax shall I get to bring out the beautiful pearl in the paint?

I'm nearly at the end of my pot of Zymol Concours which I've had for years and I bought it originally for my Mallard Green escort Cosworth.....I do feel though that it worked better on dark colour cars so whats a better wax for the white?

Cheers.


----------



## brooks143 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ive used fuso soft 99 from japan. Really good wax. Come in two forms. Light and dark colour use.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Scott Emmerson said:


> So I've had my pearl white GTR now a couple of weeks but not really used it due to cherished numbers being chopped and changed around. Question is, I've snowfoamed the car today and it does need a good detailing session just to get rid of some very minor swirls in some places but what wax shall I get to bring out the beautiful pearl in the paint?
> 
> I'm nearly at the end of my pot of Zymol Concours which I've had for years and I bought it originally for my Mallard Green escort Cosworth.....I do feel though that it worked better on dark colour cars so whats a better wax for the white?
> 
> Cheers.


pearls tend to react better to sealants rather than waxes as they are totally clear rather than slightly yellowy like a wax would be 

a wax is always preferred for a deep wet look whereas a sealant will give more of a glass like finish and really make a pearl / metallic "pop"


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

swissvax glacier gets my vote if your a wax fan


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

brooks143 said:


> Ive used fuso soft 99 from japan. Really good wax. Come in two forms. Light and dark colour use.


Same here 

Bought loads the other week

Got another delivery on route


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Its not all about the wax/sealant. What prep work are you doing to the paint? Just a good wash or are you doing any correction work by hand or machine? That's just as, if not more important than the choice of finishing product.


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

SamboGrove said:


> Its not all about the wax/sealant. What prep work are you doing to the paint? Just a good wash or are you doing any correction work by hand or machine? That's just as, if not more important than the choice of finishing product.


Very true the finish is all in the polishing stage the wax will add some gloss but no where near the amount the correct prep will add alone 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

give the dodo juice waxes a look mate i have had really good results with them!
but also have to agree it is all about the prep before hand


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Also angelwax do a wax called drift that is for white cars not tried it myself but if its anything like angelwaxe's other products it will be spot on 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Living in stoke, like me, you are right by one of the best in the business, go and speak to the lads at Autobrite direct, just of the A500 opposite asda at wolstanton, they will advise you.


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

goghat said:


> Living in stoke, like me, you are right by one of the best in the business, go and speak to the lads at Autobrite direct, just of the A500 opposite asda at wolstanton, they will advise you.


I used autobrite products years ago i dont rate there products if im honest mate there is alot better out there and for alot cheaper there magifoam is ok but bilthamber autofoam is miles better...

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

stokegtrlad said:


> swissvax glacier gets my vote if your a wax fan


Also gets my vote.... beautiful tub that!! but then again i expect nothing less with swissvax opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

DAL3S said:


> Also gets my vote.... beautiful tub that!! but then again i expect nothing less with swissvax opcorn:opcorn:


The smell of the swissvax waxes is worth the money alone lol

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

stokegtrlad said:


> The smell of the swissvax waxes is worth the money alone lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You know i was going to say that but was worried people may just think wtf!! Hahah I almost ate mine haha. Results are sublime though, but yeah prep is just as important. opcorn:


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

DAL3S said:


> You know i was going to say that but was worried people may just think wtf!! Hahah I almost ate mine haha. Results are sublime though, but yeah prep is just as important. opcorn:


It's all in the prep but there if your going put the 30 plus hours in getting the paint prepped polished and finished it's rude not use a high end wax on her after haha 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

